# College Football Bowl Mania (Predictions)



## Evan Liu (Dec 7, 2009)

Make your predictions for the college football bowl season right here! Picks can be made up to Dec. 19, which is when the first bowl game takes place. There are 34 bowls in total (5 BCS), with the person(s) who picked the most correctly as the winner. There are no prizes except acknowledgment by the forum, and self-satisfaction.

Here is the bowl schedule:



Spoiler



Dec. 19 - New Mexico Bowl - Fresno State vs. Wyoming
Dec. 19 - St. Petersburg Bowl - UCF vs. Rutgers
Dec. 20 - R+L Carriers New Orleans Bowl - Southern Miss vs. Middle Tennessee
Dec. 22 - MAACO Las Vegas Bowl - Oregon State vs. BYU
Dec. 23 - San Diego County Credit Union Poinsettia Bowl - Utah vs. California
Dec. 24 - Sheraton Hawaii Bowl - Nevada vs. SMU
Dec. 26 - Little Caesars Bowl - Marshall vs. Ohio
Dec. 26 - Meineke Car Care Bowl - Pitt vs. North Carolina
Dec. 26 - Emerald Bowl - Boston College vs. USC
Dec. 27 - Gaylord Hotels Music City Bowl - Kentucky vs. Clemson
Dec. 28 - AdvoCare V100 Independence Bowl - Texas A&M vs. Georgia
Dec. 29 - EagleBank Bowl - UCLA vs. Temple
Dec. 29 - Champs Sports Bowl - Miami vs. Wisconsin
Dec. 30 - Roady's Humanitarian Bowl - Bowling Green vs. Idaho
Dec. 30 - Pacific Life Holiday Bowl - Arizona vs. Nebraska
Dec. 31 - Bell Helicopter Armed Forces Bowl - Houston vs. Air Force
Dec. 31 - Brut Sun Bowl - Oklahoma vs. Stanford
Dec. 31 - Texas Bowl - Navy vs. Missouri
Dec. 31 - Insight Bowl - Minnesota vs. Iowa State
Dec. 31 - Chick-fil-A Bowl - Virginia Tech vs. Tennessee
Jan. 1 - Outback Bowl - Northwestern vs. Auburn
Jan. 1 - Capital One Bowl - Penn State vs. LSU
Jan. 1 - Konica Minolta Gator Bowl - West Virginia vs. Florida State
Jan. 2 - International Bowl - South Florida vs. Northern Illinois
Jan. 2 - Papajohns.com Bowl - South Carolina vs. UConn
Jan. 2 - AT&T Cotton Bowl - Oklahoma State vs. Ole Miss
Jan. 2 - AutoZone Liberty Bowl - Arkansas vs. East Carolina
Jan. 2 - Valero Alamo Bowl - Michigan State vs. Texas Tech
Jan. 6 - GMAC Bowl - Central Michigan vs. Troy

*BCS (Bowl Championship Series)*
Jan. 1 - Rose Bowl Game presented by Citi - Ohio State vs. Oregon
Jan. 1 - Allstate Sugar Bowl - Florida vs. Cincinnati
Jan. 4 - Tostitos Fiesta Bowl - Boise State vs. TCU
Jan. 5 - FedEx Orange Bowl - Iowa vs. Georgia Tech
Jan. 7 - Citi BCS National Championship Game - Texas vs. Alabama



Try to save space by using spoilers.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 7, 2009)

Double post for my predictions:



Spoiler



Wyoming
Rutgers
Southern Miss
Oregon State
California
Nevada
Marshall
Pitt
USC
Clemson
Texas A&M
----- EagleBank Bowl
Wisconsin
Idaho
Nebraska
Houston
Stanford
Missouri
Minnesota
Virginia Tech
Northwestern
LSU
West Virginia
South Florida
South Carolina
Oklahoma State
Arkansas
Texas Tech
Central Michigan

*BCS*
Oregon
Florida
TCU
Georgia Tech
Texas


----------



## boiiwonder (Dec 7, 2009)

Oregon
Florida 
TCU
Georgia Tech
Alabama


Don't care about the other ones lol




I can't wait for March madness lol


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 7, 2009)

Texas will beat Alabama.

My answer is completely biased.

EDIT:And Colt McCoy is beast.


----------



## Kian (Dec 7, 2009)

I will make my list in a few days.

Also, anyone that doesn't pick Rutgers should be banned.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 13, 2009)

Army lost today to Navy, so UCLA will play in the EagleBank Bowl. 

Also, Mark Ingram of Alabama won the Heisman Trophy today.
2. Toby Gerhart (Stanford)
3. Colt McCoy (Texas)
4. Ndamukong Suh (Nebraska)
5. Tim Tebow (Florida)


----------

